# Visit Visa Clarification



## giants (Sep 23, 2008)

I have been reading the Department of Tourism Home Page and I must say I'm a little confused. If am moving to Dubai in January and will be sponsored with my company. I will get a residency visa and rent an apartment. A friend a mine who will be looking for work once I am situated will come to visit and hopefully stay with me. Does he have to apply for a visit visa or does he just show up at the airport with his US passport? Reading the homepage it seems that he has to have a hotel sponsor him even if he is just traveling. Does this mean he has to stay at a hotel instead of sleeping on my couch? I understand he should have a 60 day visa, can renew it for an additional 30 days. At that point, if he doesn't have a job and residency visa, i'm assuming passport runs are still very common

Thanks


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Please read the DRND website, everything you need to know about visa's will be on there.


----------



## giants (Sep 23, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Please read the DRND website, everything you need to know about visa's will be on there.


Pasanada....and DRND stands for???????


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Dubai naturalisation and residency department...

DNRD


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Thank you, Andy


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

giants said:


> I have been reading the Department of Tourism Home Page and I must say I'm a little confused. If am moving to Dubai in January and will be sponsored with my company. I will get a residency visa and rent an apartment. A friend a mine who will be looking for work once I am situated will come to visit and hopefully stay with me. Does he have to apply for a visit visa or does he just show up at the airport with his US passport? Reading the homepage it seems that he has to have a hotel sponsor him even if he is just traveling. Does this mean he has to stay at a hotel instead of sleeping on my couch? I understand he should have a 60 day visa, can renew it for an additional 30 days. At that point, if he doesn't have a job and residency visa, i'm assuming passport runs are still very common
> 
> Thanks


Since I'm stuck in the office and I would rather be anywhere but here right now, I'll answer your question...

As a US passport holder, your friend will receive a 30 day visa at the airport. This can be renewed for an additional 30 days upon paying a fee.
Should he wish to remain for longer, he will have to do a visa run to one of the neighbouring countries. He will of course have to pay for the visa and be granted a new visa, valid for 30 or 60 days, depending on how nice the immigration officer decides to be on that day!


----------



## giants (Sep 23, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Since I'm stuck in the office and I would rather be anywhere but here right now, I'll answer your question...
> 
> As a US passport holder, your friend will receive a 30 day visa at the airport. This can be renewed for an additional 30 days upon paying a fee.
> Should he wish to remain for longer, he will have to do a visa run to one of the neighbouring countries. He will of course have to pay for the visa and be granted a new visa, valid for 30 or 60 days, depending on how nice the immigration officer decides to be on that day!



Maz25 - Thanks, with this Visa that he is granted from the airport, this does not have to be sponsored by any hotel correct? If I am already living in my apt he can stay there?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

giants said:


> Maz25 - Thanks, with this Visa that he is granted from the airport, this does not have to be sponsored by any hotel correct? If I am already living in my apt he can stay there?



No, this visa is not attached to any hotel/ sponsor. The visa is given to passport holders of certain countries (mainly US, Canada, Oz and some European & Asian countries) and has the added advantage in that you do not need to apply for it beforehand or require a sponsor for that matter.

Yes, your friend will be able to stay with you.


----------



## giants (Sep 23, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> No, this visa is not attached to any hotel/ sponsor. The visa is given to passport holders of certain countries (mainly US, Canada, Oz and some European & Asian countries) and has the added advantage in that you do not need to apply for it beforehand or require a sponsor for that matter.
> 
> Yes, your friend will be able to stay with you.


Thanks for your help!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

giants said:


> Thanks for your help!



You're welcome!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

It's so refreshing when one appreciates answers to questions.......


----------



## giants (Sep 23, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> It's so refreshing when one appreciates answers to questions.......


Along the same lines of my last question. Is there a limit to how many back to back visa runs one can make? Is it ok to keep going to the same country or should you split it up?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

giants said:


> Along the same lines of my last question. Is there a limit to how many back to back visa runs one can make? Is it ok to keep going to the same country or should you split it up?


I answered your original question, gratitude from yourself was not forthcoming. I suggest you learn some manners if you expect further help in the future.


----------



## giants (Sep 23, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I answered your original question, gratitude from yourself was not forthcoming. I suggest you learn some manners if you expect further help in the future.


Pasanada, maybe you missed when i posted the sentance: Thanks for your help!?

Again, thanks for your help!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

giants said:


> Along the same lines of my last question. Is there a limit to how many back to back visa runs one can make? Is it ok to keep going to the same country or should you split it up?


My flatmate has done quite a few visa runs but do not really know whether there is a limit. 

For the record, whilst you said thanks to me, there are other people that also replied to your post and you will find that a thank you goes a long way and will get you a lot more information and Pasanada and others did offer you good advice!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

giants said:


> Pasanada, maybe you missed when i posted the sentance: Thanks for your help!?
> 
> Again, thanks for your help!


I did not miss anything, I gave you the answer, you came back with a question and quite a few "???????????" - I don't recall seeing a thank you at the end. Manners go a long way with me.

FYI, this site is used to share experiences, members are not law makers hence why I gave you the DNRD website to check out, there you will find information from the Dubai Govt on visa questions and what is ACTUALLY the law of the day. Far more useful than the experience of others as the law can and does change frequently and often without notice.

HTH


----------



## giants (Sep 23, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I did not miss anything, I gave you the answer, you came back with a question and quite a few "???????????" - I don't recall seeing a thank you at the end. Manners go a long way with me.
> 
> FYI, this site is used to share experiences, members are not law makers hence why I gave you the DNRD website to check out, there you will find information from the Dubai Govt on visa questions and what is ACTUALLY the law of the day. Far more useful than the experience of others as the law can and does change frequently and often without notice.
> 
> Pasanada - Thank you!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

You're very welcome


----------

